# Introducing "Zuza"



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just thought I would introduce everyone to Zuza. She is coming home tomorrow and is 12 weeks old.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

What a pretty pup! Congrats!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous! Where from??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, she is from the same breeder as Stark. I don't have her pedigree information yet so I didn't add that to the PDB, but will soon.

I am very excited to start working with her. She is one heck of a pup! Wish me luck... eek! LOL


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:wild: Chicken Guts! 

:congratulations:

She's adorable!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Hehe, happy needle teeth punctures  Best of luck with her.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

CONGRATS.

She looks like a spitfire!


----------



## KrytikalMedic (Jul 3, 2011)

That's a gorgeous dog! Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh, and no. I am not buying a new puppy.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...troducing-puppy-resident-dog.html#post2179923

:nono: You tricked us!

Congrats! :congratulations: She's beautiful!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super great looking pup!!! And super great name! 
Congrats!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...troducing-puppy-resident-dog.html#post2179923
> 
> :nono: You tricked us!
> 
> Congrats! :congratulations: She's beautiful!!


I worded that very carefully... I am technically not purchasing her.. lol.

Zuza is technically my breeder's dog who is being held back (along with one other from this litter by her) as a potential breeding female. 

She will be worked in schH and titled (by me) before being assessed for breeding. She is from the litter I have been drooling over for years, so I am very excited. She was deemed "schH material" by those respected so I am thrilled to be getting to work with her. She will more than likely not be going anywhere though. The breeder has been referring to her as "Liz's puppy" since about 7 weeks.  They held a few potential pups back until now to assess the litter which is why she is coming home at 12 weeks and not 8... BUT.. I have been visiting frequently so I already know how scared I should be... lol.. anyone have any scratch pants and leather gloves? Oh and she already has a nice full, calm grip.. :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is so cute!

Congrats!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zuza is technically my breeder's dog who is being held back (along with one other from this litter by her) as a potential breeding female.
> 
> ...
> 
> She will more than likely not be going anywhere though. The breeder has been referring to her as "Liz's puppy" since about 7 weeks.


Aha, that is exactly what my breeder did to me. I am not sorry.  Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on Stark's new (beautiful!) sable sister! :wub: And welcome back to the landshark stage.. haha.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats. nice looking pup. i really
like her name. what does her name
mean???


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Very excited and... scared. lol.

"Zuza" means lily and is of czech orgin (she is 1/2 czech and 1/2 DDR/WG working lines).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice blending! Congrats on your new project


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awh, congrats! Stark will look so cute with a little girl growing up with him!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is a beauty!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

LOVE the name and what a stunning little girl!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AHHHH!!! Look at the ears!!!!! love it!!! she's adorable!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Stark will be 'retiring' from schutzhund and we will focus on herding with him. My sister will also be helping in this venue which is nice (she lives with me and Stark and has always been like another 'mom' to him). Stark has his first official lesson on Sunday and we are all excited. He is going to have a blast!

Zuza will be my performance dog with our main interested/goal being schutzhund. I may do some herding with her but that is down the line. For now we will work on engagement, focus and just being a silly, crazy, insane puppy. 

Just for comparisons (and fun!) here are a few of her full siblings from the previous litter (taken from my breeder's website and a few that I have taken when I was with them). Excellent working dogs and well, pretty darn cute too. 

Males:









(the older pup, not the baby)









Females:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...troducing-puppy-resident-dog.html#post2179923
> 
> :nono: You tricked us!
> 
> Congrats! :congratulations: She's beautiful!!


:rofl: yeah! Congrats Elisabeth! Enjoy that puppy breath

If you need some time to bond with the little one alone feel free to send Stark over


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on little Zuza! 

She sure is pretty! :wub:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!
I was reading your posts from when you were still researching breeders. And now, here you are with 2. I am still at 0. 
Have fun with the puppy!!
Looking forward to hearing you compare raising her and raising Stark.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Brandi - Stark says he wants to come and play with Sage! but, he can't because he's got some sheep to herd this weekend... LOL... oh, and a little sister to show around. 

marshies - I have always been interested in this breeding (even before it happened) and although I do have other breeders on my list, when the opportunity presented itself, I just had to take it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Brandi - Stark says he wants to come and play with Sage! but, he can't because he's got some sheep to herd this weekend... LOL... oh, and a little sister to show around.
> 
> marshies - I have always been interested in this breeding (even before it happened) and although I do have other breeders on my list, when the opportunity presented itself, I just had to take it.


Are these Lexi's puppies? 
Good for you for knowing what you want and seizing the opportunity.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Time to update that signature!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

marshies said:


> Are these Lexi's puppies?
> Good for you for knowing what you want and seizing the opportunity.


Yes, they are Lexi/Shep pups.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Time to update that signature!


I will need to get on that once we figure out what her registered name is (not up to me though).


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations Liz! Very happy for you and wishing you all the best with your new girl!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Get out the band-aids. She's a very sturdy-looking little pup.
Great time of year to get a pup.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


Where is the drool icon? :wub:



PaddyD said:


> Get out the band-aids.


How true! I have a foster pup that probably only has 1/2 the drives of Zuza and I'm covered in scrapes and bruises. I need to rethink wearing shorts tomorrow because I seriously look abused.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is adorable! I am so happy for you and Stark on your new addition


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Zuza is gorgeous! Love....love the sables !


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats she is beautiful! She also looks like a handful already!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am mentally preparing myself for what is to come (she comes home in about 8 hours) but I know it won't help... lol. I am so ready for this girl it's not even funny. 

Jamie - isn't that big boy stunning? Scary thing is, he is only about 14 months old in that photo!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha, I knew this would be sooner than later! Congrats Elisabeth, you'll have your hands full between Stark and your new landshark. 

Beautiful little pup - somewhat familiar looking pedigree.  

Savor and enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. Thanks Lucia.

Yes, I am sure you have seen this pedigree before.. I had to take the opportunity I did because this is the last pairing from the two. 

Stark is in a place in his training where I feel comfortable bringing in another. He is also doing superbly in his every day behaviour. We will continue doing what we are doing and I am sure Stark will enjoy the break. He will be concentrating on herding instead of schH so this will take off some pressure from him (in one way). I honestly think this is a good thing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

***NAME CHANGE - Introducing ZEFRA*

The name Zuza did not fit the personality of the new pup, so a friend of mine and my sister thought of the name Zefra, which totally works.

She is home and in her crate for the night. Stark did WONDERFUL and is being an awesome big brother to little Zefra.

She is very engaged without being clingy, always looking to you and totally focused on people. She took a little while to warm up to Stark but is now being the little landshark I knew she could be.. lol. Tomorrow she will meet the cats... that should be interesting.

I will update with photo's tomorrow.. I am exhausted and headed to bed. Night all!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppy. Any pictures of Stark and Zefra together yet?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the name - can't wait for pics!


----------

